

Technical talks should be recorded - cjbprime
http://blog.printf.net/articles/2013/05/22/technical-talks-should-be-recorded/

======
Articulate
Taking video is a good first step because you are right then at a minimum the
100+ people that got wait listed can see but also the 1,000s if not 10,000s of
people who didn't even know that was a talk they could go to it can now see
it. The trick is making it findable- and as with all things digital how to
transmit their information faster without the uhs, ahs, ums, laughter, pauses,
too detailed explanations etc can be culled to speed up how quickly the
critical information can be transmitted. Good work on capturing these talks,
probably a thankless job that has helped make the world a more informed place.

